# 1RU power amp options?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been saving the 1RU I have left in my case for a reverb eventually, but I'm finding that I might be better off with a small power amp instead. We only play smallish shows right now, so I'm thinking of getting something powerful enough to push mains in a small room, and down the road, I'll just use it to power monitors instead, or something like that.

What are the options when it comes to 1RU power amps? Do these even exist??


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

On a budget, have a look at the ART SLA series. If you are feeling sassy (and have a thick wad of cash), take a look at the up-scale Bryston 2B...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

The ART SLA used to be the darling of the Fractal crowd. It's been slipping lately and everyone talks of the Matrix GT800 FX. It's gotten some mixed reviews with the negatives mostly being around the marketing and delivery ethics of the company. Sound-wise I don't think I've heard anyone complain. The Carvin DCM200L is also popular with the Axe-Fx crowd. The Mesa 20-20 is supposed to be a nice tube 1U power amp.

Ronmac: Bryston's are niiiiice. The older 2B can be had for much less than the new one but it's, unfortunately, 2U. And you might need ventilation on top of that of 1U.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes, I use one of the older 2RU Bryston 2B in my setup, so can recommend from experience. They come up used every now and then. 

Once you hear what a well designed, high current amplifier contributes to the listening experience it is hard to go back.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations! I'll look into the Matrix GT800 as it's got the kind of power I'm looking for, but it's twice the price of the ART SLA, which looks pretty good. I'll probably go with the ART as price is somewhat of a concern as well.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Carvin makes one as well, the DCM200L, that is 200 watts in a 1U space.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yup, the Carvin and the ART are on my short list. I'm looking into durability and quality of the two now.

Between the Carvin and the ART, which would you choose and why?

Also, there is no room under where the amp will be, but there will be space above it. My CR1604 is taking up 8 spaces above with the pod rotated to face backwards, so there's lots of room in there (it's where I store my 16x4 snake when I'm moving it around). I assume that will be enough ventilation space. Am I correct?


----------

